# 2014 jk front air shocks



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

looking for a part number for a freinds jeep .thanks in advance


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Also needed for a jk with a 2.5 lift


----------

